

Metro: Track Defect Deleted from Inspection Report - steve_g
http://www.rollcall.com/news/metro_track_defect_deleted_from_inspection_report-243409-1.html

======
steve_g
This is about human error, not malfeasance. A more detailed explanation is in
this news report.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/repo...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/report-
metro-derailment-occurred-after-technician-disregarded-rail-
defect/2015/08/28/d714ccbe-4d86-11e5-84df-923b3ef1a64b_story.html)

